# % breakdown for a bulking ecto



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all.

I have worked out that I need approx 3000kcals a day to gain in the around 1/2kg a week.

I understand that I should be having between 1.5-2 x body weight in protein. I weigh 78kgs which would equate to to between 260g and 340g.

To split the different I would aim for 300g which is 1200kgs or 40% my required kcals.

What split should the remaining 60% of my kcals be in relation to carbs and fat?

Cheers


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

3,000 Calories for 170lbs bodyweight or "78kgs":

- Protein 250g (1.5g per lbs)

- Carbs 340g (2g per lbs)

- Fats 70g

= 3,000 calories

I'm an ecto on a bulk and that works well for me


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Another ecto here 



Marty4689 said:


> 3,000 Calories for 170lbs bodyweight or "78kgs":
> 
> - Protein 250g (1.5g per lbs)
> 
> ...


That looks pretty spot on for an ecto bulk imo. I tend to up the fats to around 100g (going mostly for monounsaturated fats and omega 3 rich fats) and drop the carbs proportionately, but that's just me!


----------

